# Price Check!



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> found this at sears the other day


Sorry Joe.. I have no clue what I am looking at or what your trying to point out


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

what are we seeing? 120 v on a low voltage wire? I can't tell what I'm looking at It appears the two wire brown cord is coupled to a data cable. But what is coupling them? My eyes may be fooling me


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> what are we seeing? 120 v on a low voltage wire? I can't tell what I'm looking at


brown 2 wire extension cord, then to the gray adapter, and out of pic is where its zip tied to the pole, then goes into the drop ceiling...


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Looks to me like a two-wire extension cord with a 3 wire device plugged in to it using an adapter. 

The glare from the light makes the brown cord end look white. 

It never ceases to amaze me what people will do to get something to work. Ground? We don't need a ground, we have an adapter. If it fits together, it must be safe to use!

Rob

P.S. Rats! Joe beat me to it by two minutes.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

micromind said:


> P.S. Rats! Joe beat me to it by two minutes.


:laughing:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

hahaha.

thats NCR for you. 

Ncr is the company who fixes those... how do i know, ive done that before


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Just got reminded that I haven't posted this one yet, from the same Sears too


----------



## jwatson (Dec 19, 2009)

When's the FIRE SALE? LOL :brows:


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Who's the cheap-skate electrical contractor that installed plastic cover plates in a commercial building?

Then I gotta ask who made that extension cord? What the hell guage is that wire in the extension cord? I'd look inside it too as it seems to have been pinched.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Mastertorturer said:


> Who's the cheap-skate electrical contractor that installed plastic cover plates in a commercial building?
> 
> Then I gotta ask who made that extension cord? What the hell guage is that wire in the extension cord? I'd look inside it too as it seems to have been pinched.


i cant remember what that went to, but i think it was for a GPS, or TV display on the end of an isle


----------

